
Show HN: Extract clean text and translate into 50 languages with a GET request - copypirate
https://extractorapi.com/
======
copypirate
Big version bump for Extractor API - just added the ability to extract
boilerplate-free text and translate it to and from 50+ languages, in a single
GET request.
[https://extractorapi.com/features/](https://extractorapi.com/features/)

